# Not to far



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In the distant future, it will be duck season. Prep work for it started today. 
A picture of my husband hard at work. Loved the beautiful background. So I thought I would share.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

stunning pic TR  we start on partridge in less than 4 weeks, can't wait to get back out there


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dove season starts September 1st.
Its not looking good, for me to be able to shoulder a gun by that time.
And being in the field without Cash, is going to bring up some emotions.


----------

